# Corel Draw9 importiert keine Bilder mehr



## sate (20. April 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe da mal eine Frage und zwar habe ich eine 140seitige Corel Draw 9 Datei, die bis gestern nachmittag auch noch wunderbar alles mitgemacht hat.
Gestern Abend wollte ich dann ein Bild einfügen (wird ne Abizeitung) aber Corel importiert nur eine leere Fläche und beim Kopieren ist es genau das selbe.
Auf einer ganz neuen Datei macht er das aber.

Ich dachte, dass das an meinem Arbeitsspeicher liegen könnte und hab alles unnötige gelöscht, aber trotzdem geht es nicht!

Ich hoffe, ihr wisst eine Antwort!

Danke
Sate


----------



## sate (22. April 2005)

Leute, danke für die Hilfe 
Ich hab das Problem gefunden.
Man kann nämlich über die Ebenen freigeben, wann etwas angezeigt wird und wann nicht und die blöde Ebene wollte das nicht anzeigen, weil dahinter ein Text geschaltet war. Jetzt geht aber alles wieder!


----------

